# gensplash - GeCHI theme

## Peach

Salve a tutti   :Cool: 

Rendo a disposizione il tema appena finito per gensplash a tutti i GeCHI!

L'immagine non è particolarmente nuova... si provvederà presto anche a questa "carenza"  :Razz: 

Update:

screenshots added

some edit for the new splashutils not to mess up with the symlinks

grub and lilo (thanks to gutter) conf file examples

Screenshots

Silent: http://www.smartart.it/works/images/silent-1024x768.png [110,51 kB]

Verbose: http://www.smartart.it/works/images/screenshots/screenshot-verbose.png [250,44 kB]

Current resolutions supported (images available):

1600x1200

1400x1050

1280x1024

1024x768

800x600

README

Download from url  [4,24 MB]: 

http://www.smartart.it/works/gentoo/fbsplash_gechi-theme.tar.bz2

pm me if you want the source xcf images

```
# wget http://www.smartart.it/works/gentoo/fbsplash_gechi-theme.tar.bz2
```

copy the archive in /etc/splash

```
# cp fbsplash_gechi-theme.tar.bz2 /etc/splash
```

uncompress the dir

```
# tar -xvvjf fbsplash_gechi-theme.tar.bz2
```

 :Exclamation:  modifing the default symlink pointing to the theme you want to use can be an hazard: the new splashutils may change the symlink pointing to your theme

mount /boot dir and get the initrd image 

```
# mount /boot

# splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-gechi-<your-res> -r <your-res> gechi
```

 :Exclamation:  don't forget to change <your-res> to your resolution

i.e. if you have 1024x768, you should write:

```
# splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-gechi-1024x768 -r 1024x768 gechi
```

Modify the boot string (in grub or lilo, accordingly)

GRUB

if you use the vesa-ng

```
title Gentoo GNU/Linux

        root (hd0,7)

        kernel (hd0,7)/bzImage root=/dev/hda9 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,<your-res>-32@<freq> splash=silent,theme:gechi

        initrd /boot/fbsplash-gechi-<your-res>
```

if you use the vesa

```
title Gentoo GNU/Linux

        root (hd0,7)

        kernel (hd0,7)/bzImage root=/dev/hda9 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=<your_hex-res> splash=silent,theme:gechi

        initrd /boot/fbsplash-gechi-<your-res>
```

LILO

if you use the vesa-ng

```
image = /boot/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r3

        root = /dev/hda3

        append="video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,<your-res>-32@<freq> splash=silent,theme:gechi"

        initrd=/boot/initrd-<your-res>

        label = Gentoo-2.6.x

        read-only # read-only for checking
```

if you use the vesa

```
image = /boot/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r3

        root = /dev/hda3

        append="video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=<your_hex-res> splash=silent,theme:gechi"

        initrd=/boot/initrd-<your-res>

        label = Gentoo-2.6.x

        read-only # read-only for checking
```

If you prefer you can also "disable" the silent mode for verbose, obviously writing verbose instead of silent in the code above.

finally you can extend the fbsplash images to all 6 tty adding splash to default runlevel this this way:

```
# rc-update add splash default
```

that's all..

further links:

if you don't already have it:

FBSPLASH HOW-TO

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=206778

some info on configuration files can be found here:

http://www.bootsplash.org

http://www.bootsplash.de

thanks to spock  :Wink: 

feedback appreciated  :Cool: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

lo screenshot e' di dovere  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> lo screenshot e' di dovere 

 

Si non sarebbe male metterlo

----------

## Peach

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   lo screenshot e' di dovere  
> 
> Si non sarebbe male metterlo

 

Done & Done   :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Direi stupendo grande Peach direttamente nei post utilissimi

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

lo sfondo per il framebuffer e' carino assai. bravo matteo  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

Concordo, l'ho già messo sul mio pc  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josuke

idem... subito messo su, non potevo perdermi sicuramente questa chicca

----------

## mouser

Messo e riavviato.

WOW   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  !!!!

Bravissimo Peach, un'altra chicca per i GeCHI!

----------

## Peach

ho dovuto fare qualche modifica, visto che emergendo la nuova versione delle splashutils ho notato che ritoccava il symlink (default) alla dir del tema.

Ora ho sistemato tutto ma mi raccomando di controllare che la stringa di boot del vostro kernel contenga

```
splash=silent,theme:gechi
```

questo è quanto..

se qualcuno mi può postare un'esempio di codice per lilo, per completezza...

----------

## silian87

io postero' quello di yaboot. Prima faro' la versione 1280x854 come ho fatto per altri temi, ridimensionando le immagini con gimp2 e facendo le proporzioni matematiche sulle Y della 1280x1024. Abbiate solo un po' di pazienza che lo faro'!

----------

## Raffo

io nn ho mai messo il framebuffer e bootsplash, ma a questo punto mi avete fatto venir voglia   :Very Happy: 

se trovo qualche guida italiana mi cimento nell'operazione  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ho dovuto fare qualche modifica, visto che emergendo la nuova versione delle splashutils ho notato che ritoccava il symlink (default) alla dir del tema.
> 
> Ora ho sistemato tutto ma mi raccomando di controllare che la stringa di boot del vostro kernel contenga
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Se si usa vesa-ng

```
image = /boot/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r3

        root = /dev/hda3

        append="video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@77 splash=silent,theme:gechi"

        initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024

        #root = /devices/discs/disc0/part3

        label = Gentoo-2.6.x

        read-only # read-only for checking

```

Se si usa vesa

```
image = /boot/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r3

        root = /dev/hda3

        append="video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=xxx splash=silent,theme:gechi"

        initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024

        #root = /devices/discs/disc0/part3

        label = Gentoo-2.6.x

        read-only # read-only for checking

```

----------

## oRDeX

Gli sfondi sono davvero belli!

Solo che penso che preferirò il mio, solo per essere diverso   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## Peach

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Se si usa vesa-ng
> 
> ```
> image = /boot/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r3
> 
> ...

 

added, grazie ancora   :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> added, grazie ancora  

 

Grazie di cosa  :Question: 

Grazie a te per il tema che hai fatto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## OKreZ

 *Peach wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Modify the boot string (in grub or lilo, accordingly)
> 
> GRUB
> ...

 

ywarp dovrebbe essere ywrap, credo.

Complimenti per il tema Peach !  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> ywarp dovrebbe essere ywrap, credo.

 

Credi giusto, OKreZ  :Wink: 

sono stato preso dal terrore di aver sempre usato ywarp (che dovrebbe essere l'ywrap usato nei terminali dell'enterprise)  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *OKreZ wrote:*   

> Complimenti per il tema Peach ! 

 

thanks  :Very Happy: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

```
# splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-gechi-1024x768 -r 1024x768 gechi

o Creating directory structure..

o Copying /sbin/splash_helper..

o Copying themes..

  - gechi

Warning: config file for theme 'gechi', resolution 1024x768 does not exist!

o Creating initramfs image..
```

E mi parte il tema di default, quello con la G. E non mi parte neanche subito, devo aspettare di aver terminato il boot. Quindi neanche niente silent splash. Idee? Uso il 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 che mi pare abbia la patch.

----------

## Peach

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-gechi-1024x768 -r 1024x768 gechi
> 
> ...

 

controlla che l'output di

```
# ls -l /etc/splash/gechi/
```

sia

```
totale 24

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1289  5 set 20:52 1024x768.cfg

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1186  5 set 20:52 1280x1024.cfg

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1186  5 set 20:52 1400x1050.cfg

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1208  5 set 20:52 1600x1200.cfg

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1165  5 set 20:52 800x600.cfg

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096  5 set 13:44 images
```

altrimenti riscompatta l'archivio in /etc/splash/

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> E mi parte il tema di default, quello con la G. E non mi parte neanche subito, devo aspettare di aver terminato il boot. Quindi neanche niente silent splash. Idee? Uso il 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 che mi pare abbia la patch.

 

per quanto riguarda questo problema è possibile che ci sia qualche errore nella stringa passata al boot... prova a pastarla...

altrimenti controlla i passi della guida step-by-step (specie la 5 easy steps di spock)

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

```
kernel /kernel-2.6.8-r3 root=/dev/hda3 vga=791 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr

splash=silent,theme:gechi

initrd /boot/fbsplash-gechi-1024x768
```

Immagino che splash vada sulla stessa riga di kernel, sì?

----------

## Josuke

si   :Smile: 

----------

## JQKA

Credo che la conf per LILO contenga un errore:

```
initrd=/boot/initrd-<your-res>
```

la corretta dovrebbe essere :

```
initrd=/boot/fbsplash-gechi-<your-res>
```

----------

## lopio

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> kernel /kernel-2.6.8-r3 root=/dev/hda3 vga=791 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr
> 
> ...

 

Non fare come me che NON ha messo kernel ... video e splash sulla stessa riga   :Embarassed: 

Un ringraziamento anche da parte mia a Peach perche'  lo splash e' bellissimo

----------

## Fuzzo

Scusate ma io seguendo tutte le istruzioni, ho provato ad installarmi il tema Emergance preso da www.bootsplash.de ma la procedura non genera il file di init.

Come posso fare?

Ho dovuto editare a mano un .cfg del tema in questione perchè altrimenti il comando splash_gen* dava errore!  :Sad: 

----------

## gutter

 *Fuzzo wrote:*   

> Scusate ma io seguendo tutte le istruzioni, ho provato ad installarmi il tema Emergance preso da www.bootsplash.de ma la procedura non genera il file di init.
> 
> Come posso fare?
> 
> Ho dovuto editare a mano un .cfg del tema in questione perchè altrimenti il comando splash_gen* dava errore! 

 

Non ho capito ma ti funziona o no  :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Question: 

E se non ti funziona posta l'errore che ti da.

----------

## Fuzzo

Il messaggio di errore e' il seguente:

```
No 8bpp picture for current splash mode (v) specified in the theme config
```

 :Sad: 

----------

## Peach

beh a dir la verità il tema emergence dovrebbe essere nel pacchetto splashutils insieme al tema gentoo quindi non dovresti avere problemi ad usarlo una volta installato le splashutils...

o stai cercando di fare qualcosa che mi sfugge?

----------

## Fuzzo

Non credo ti stia sfuggendo nulla  :Smile: 

I temi che sono gia' installati sono o non sono in /etc/splash?   :Question: 

Comunque il file del tema che ho scaricato e' questo

----------

## Peach

 *Fuzzo wrote:*   

> Non credo ti stia sfuggendo nulla 
> 
> I temi che sono gia' installati sono o non sono in /etc/splash?  
> 
> Comunque il file del tema che ho scaricato e' questo

 

quindi vorresti dire che il tema l'hai scaricato perchè non ce l'hai di default in /etc/splash ??? me par strano!

PS: fico il tema hornet per gentoo 2004.2  :Wink: 

----------

## Fuzzo

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *Fuzzo wrote:*   Non credo ti stia sfuggendo nulla 
> 
> I temi che sono gia' installati sono o non sono in /etc/splash?  
> 
> Comunque il file del tema che ho scaricato e' questo 
> ...

 

Esatto   :Sad: 

----------

## Peach

```
# qpkg -l splashutils | grep emergence

/etc/splash/emergence

/etc/splash/emergence/1280x1024.cfg

/etc/splash/emergence/1280x854.cfg

/etc/splash/emergence/1400x1050.cfg

/etc/splash/emergence/images

...
```

la versione che ho installato è:

```
# qpkg -I -v splashutils 

media-gfx/splashutils-0.9_pre10 *
```

hai la stessa versione? provato a ri-emergere?

----------

## Fuzzo

Ho riemerso ed ora ho il tema che dici tu pero' seguendo i comandi non mi crea l'immagine initrd   :Sad: 

----------

## Peach

 *Fuzzo wrote:*   

> Ho riemerso ed ora ho il tema che dici tu pero' seguendo i comandi non mi crea l'immagine initrd  

 

puoi postare il comando che lanci e relativo output (magari verboso)??

----------

## Fuzzo

Dannazione   :Confused: 

Adesso il comando non ha dato errore ma quando faccio il boot c'e' solo lo schermo nero   :Sad: 

Se riesco a riprendere in mano la situazione posto il comando   :Sad: 

----------

## Peach

 *Fuzzo wrote:*   

> Dannazione  
> 
> Adesso il comando non ha dato errore ma quando faccio il boot c'e' solo lo schermo nero  
> 
> Se riesco a riprendere in mano la situazione posto il comando  

 

ok... sappi che un errore frequente è dovuta alla configurazione del kernel specialmente le stringhe da appendere al boot... controlla bene

----------

## Fuzzo

Sono un cretino!    :Smile: 

Va tutto, sbagliavo ad editare lilo.conf!

Che deficiente!   :Wink: 

----------

## xoen

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # tar -xvvjf fbsplash_gechi-theme.tar.bz2
> ```
> ...

 

Temo ci siano una v ed un trattino in più  :Wink: 

----------

## unz

ho creato diversi sfondi per gensplash ... se vi piace lo stile potrei inventarmi un geco da inserire ... questi quelli silent 

http://unzsnu.altervista.org/gWall01.jpg con barra di avanzamento verticale

http://unzsnu.altervista.org/gWall02.png con barra di avanzamento verticale interna alla batteria

http://unzsnu.altervista.org/gWall02.png con barra di avanzamento orizzontale interna alla batteria

unz::snu

----------

## berus

Ciao,

piccola precisazione per gli utenti che utilizzano Lilo riguardo l'initrd

```
image = /boot/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

        label = Gentoo-2.6.11

        root = /dev/hda3

        read-only # read-only for checking

        append="init=linuxrc ramdisk=8192 devfs=mount video=radeonfb:mtrr,ywrap,1280x1024-32@60 splash=verbose,theme:gechi"

        initrd=/boot/initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r6
```

```
# ls -la /boot

total 9390

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root    1024 Apr 28 14:12 .

drwxr-xr-x  20 root root     520 Apr 28 09:54 ..

-rw-r--r--   1 root root       0 Apr 27 16:49 .keep

-rw-------   1 root root   90624 Apr 28 14:12 .map

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  712006 Apr 28 11:12 System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       1 Apr 28 09:54 boot -> .

-rw-r--r--   1 root root     512 Apr 27 17:36 boot.0300

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1046887 Apr 28 13:30 fbsplash-gechi-1280x1024

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1862248 Apr 28 12:06 initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 5794183 Apr 28 11:12 kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r6

drwx------   2 root root   12288 Apr 28 09:53 lost+found

-rw-------   1 root root   46080 Apr 27 17:36 map
```

Se, come da tutorial, imposto il valore initrd a (esempio) fbsplash-gechi-1280x1024 il sistema non parte proprio (non ricordo più l'errore).. mentre se seguo tutti i vari passaggi dei tutorial e lascio invariato il lilo.conf funziona tutto.

Mi resta da capire perchè su una macchina (quella dei file postati) ho il tema applicato fin dalle prime fasi del boot (l'unica pecca è che non ho più il pinguino) mentre sul portatile funziona tutto solo dopo il Setting framebuffer console images... (a parità d'installazione). Ciao

----------

## ozeta

io non riesco ad installare il tema!

arrivato a questo passo 

```
# splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-gechi-1280x1024 -r 1280x1024 gechi
```

, mi viene segnalato questo errore :

```
-bash: splash_geninitramfs: command not found
```

dove ho sbagliato? :Embarassed: 

----------

## gutter

Controlla di avere installato:

```
*  media-gfx/splashutils

      Latest version available: 0.9.1

      Latest version installed: 0.9.1

      Size of downloaded files: 11,511 kB

      Homepage:    http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/

      Description: Framebuffer splash utilities.

      License:     GPL-2
```

P.S.: Benvenuto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ozeta

grazie x il benvenuto  :Very Happy: 

credo che il programma non sia installato (uso gentoo da pochissimo, e so usarlo pochissimo :S )

Dove posso scaricarlo?

* e come si installa? :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ozeta wrote:*   

> Dove posso scaricarlo?
> 
> * e come si installa?

 

Io ti consiglio di leggere bene la parte dell'handbook dove parla di portage ed emerge. Per installarlo basta dare

```
# emerge splashutils
```

ci pensa a tutto portage  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ozeta

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *ozeta wrote:*   Dove posso scaricarlo?
> 
> * e come si installa? 
> 
> Io ti consiglio di leggere bene la parte dell'handbook dove parla di portage ed emerge. Per installarlo basta dare
> ...

 

si l'ho letta, ho anche un amico (pboy) che mi da una mano..solo che non posso rompergli sempre le bolle:D 

ho chiesto come si installasse perché non ero sicuro che ci fosse nel portage.. :Embarassed: 

ora provo a terminare le operazioni  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ozeta wrote:*   

> ho chiesto come si installasse perché non ero sicuro che ci fosse nel portage.. 

 

Prossima volta prova con 

```
# emerge -s nome
```

infatti quello postato da gutter e' proprio l'output di questo comado  :Wink: 

----------

## ozeta

ok, 

primo problema  :Very Happy: 

eseguito il comando mi dice : no themes specified

che devo fare?  :Sad: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *ozeta wrote:*   

> eseguito il comando mi dice : no themes specified
> 
> che devo fare? 

 

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # wget http://www.smartart.it/works/gentoo/fbsplash_gechi-theme.tar.bz2
> ```
> ...

 

...leggere l'output ottenuto: devi installare il tema.......

----------

## ozeta

cacchio, avevo dimenticato di scrivere gechi dopo la risoluzione dello schermo  :Embarassed: 

----------

## ozeta

vi posto quì il mio bootloader..onestamente non ho capito in che sequenza aggiungere le varie stringhe..

```

default 0

timeout 7

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r1

root (hd0.5)

kernel /kernel -2.6.11-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda8 udev

initrd /initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r1 
```

potete aiutarmi di nuovo? :Embarassed: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *ozeta wrote:*   

> potete aiutarmi di nuovo?

 

per favore non è un helpdesk, hai la soluzione a portata di mano

leggi il primo post di questo 3d quello di peach, li trovi tutte le istruzioni

per aggiungere i parametri necessari alla configurazione del tuo bootloader.

Uno po di buona volta plz:roll:

----------

## ozeta

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *ozeta wrote:*   potete aiutarmi di nuovo? 
> 
> per favore non è un helpdesk, hai la soluzione a portata di mano
> 
> leggi il primo post di questo 3d quello di peach, li trovi tutte le istruzioni
> ...

 

scusa ma che motivo c'è di rispondermi in questo modo??? se non vuoi farlo, di certo non ti obbligo. ho bisogno di una mano perché evidentemente ho dei dubbi su quello che sto facendo e ho paura di imputtanare tutto come faccio al solito.

di quel cazz di grub nel primo post non ci capisco niente, ed è completamente diverso da quello che ho io. non trovo nessun riscontro, ne tantomeno so dove dvo aggiungere le voci, se prima o dopo quelle mie. 

quindi è logico per uno che usa sto coso da meno di un mese non sapersi muovere, soprattutto se non sa programmare o fare cose attinenti. ho già sminchiato diversi hard disk grazie a linux e grub e non volevo farlo anche con questo. vorrà dire che lo me lo tengo così com'è o sminchierò anche questo x l'ennesima volta.

ti ringrazio immensamente per la tua attenzione -_-"

----------

## X-Drum

se hai "sminchiato" diversi hardisk o simila

la colpa non è certo di gentoo o di questa distro specifica.

Tutto cio' deriva da un uso errato di strumenti e/o comandi,

in particolar modo quando si compiono operazioni che possono

divenire critiche (es: partizionare un disco)

Detto questo il mio era solo un semplice invito (rivolto a te come a tutti)

di cercare sul forum e sforzarti di capire cosa ti accingi a fare, dato che 

il forum è pieno di documentazione a riguardo.

Oltrettuto imho devi sforzarti di capire anche minimamente cosa stai facendo

o cosa significa quella indecifrabile pappardella nel fiel di conf del bootloader,

altrimenti ti troverai ogni volta a brancolare nel buio e a dipendere inevitabilemente

da altri....

inoltre ricorda che la casistica è varia, è ovvio che la tua configurazione in un certo

modo differisca da altre.

[HelpDesk mode On]

Sintassi Grub (per singola entry):

```
image = /boot/kernel-2.X.X-gentoo #(immagine del kernel da eseguire)

        root = /dev/hdaX #(root del tuo systema)

        append="" #(append vari)

        initrd=/boot/initrd #(nome intird de usato)

        label = Gentoo #(Label della entry)

        read-only #(controllo read-only del filesystem)
```

in append lascia ovviamente tutto quello che gia hai e semplicemente accoda

se usi vesa-ng (cambiando le voci in maiuscolo)

```
"video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,RISOLUZIONE-32@FREQUENZA splash=silent,theme:gechi"
```

se usi vesa

```
video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=CODICE_RISOLUZIONE splash=silent,theme:gechi
```

per sapere che supporto vesa usi attualmente usa il comando:

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep VESA
```

che dovrebbe ritornare alcune righe contenenti:

```
CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

[...]
```

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD = vesa

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG = vesa-ng

[HelpDesk mode Off]

----------

## ozeta

grazie 1000, non era necessario scrivere tutto il procedimento passo passo, mi bastava sapere dove dovevo aggiungere i valori

p.s.

grub mi si è installato male, mi ha cancellato il file system di una partizione importante:roll: non so come ma questo tipo di problemi succedono solo sul mio pc, anche quando sono altri a lavorarci:cry:

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *ozeta wrote:*   

> non so come ma questo tipo di problemi succedono solo sul mio pc, anche quando sono altri a lavorarci:cry:

 

non succedono solo al tuo pc, le cose che succedono sono misteriose fino a quando non si capiscono... anche io sono impazzito parecchio per lo splash,  ho trovato ottima la guida sul wiki di gentoo, prova a leggere quella.

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *ozeta wrote:*   

> grub mi si è installato male, mi ha cancellato il file system di una partizione importante:roll: 

 

probabilmente lo hai installato male te  :Wink:  grub poverino fa solo quello che gli dici di fare...  :Rolling Eyes: 

P.S. /dev/hda è diverso da /dev/hda1,2 o 3... probabilmente lo hai installato su una partizione invece che sull'mbr...

P.P.S per capire come funziona grub ti consiglio di leggere 

```
info grub
```

 è veramente fatto bene e semplice da capire

----------

## Truzzone

Ho provato anch'io a mettere il framebuffer seguendo la guida, ma all'avvio mi dice che non è possibile accedere a /dev/fb0 e poi non trova gechi 0x0 ? :Question: 

Allora, la versione installata:

```
bash-2.05b# emerge -pv splashutils

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/splashutils-1.1.9.6  -hardened -kdgraphics +png +truetype 0 kB 

```

```
bash-2.05b# ls -l /etc/splash/

total 4444

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      21 Jun  9  2005 default -> /etc/splash/emergence

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    4096 Jun  9  2005 emergence

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 4450692 Jun  9  2005 fbsplash_gechi-theme.tar.bz2

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    4096 Sep  6  2004 gechi

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    4096 Jun  9  2005 gentoo

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   66372 Jun  9  2005 luxisri.ttf

```

```
bash-2.05b# ls -l /etc/splash/gechi/

total 24

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1289 Sep  5  2004 1024x768.cfg

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1186 Sep  5  2004 1280x1024.cfg

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1186 Sep  5  2004 1400x1050.cfg

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1208 Sep  5  2004 1600x1200.cfg

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1165 Sep  5  2004 800x600.cfg

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Sep  5  2004 images

```

Ed infine grub:

```
title=Gentoo Splash

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/kernel root=/dev/hda6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@85 splash=silent,theme:gechi CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,1)/fbsplash-gechi-1024x768

```

Ho dovuto aggiungere passare al kernel CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 altrimenti, senza, al boot nel momento del caricamento di splash, mi compariva un warning che dovevo aggiungere questa opzione  :Confused: 

Non so come riuscire a vedere l'errore, in quale log si trova?  :Question: 

Comunque diceva can't open /dev/fb0

Che cosa devo fare?

Ciao by Truzzone  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho dovuto aggiungere passare al kernel CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 altrimenti, senza, al boot nel momento del caricamento di splash, mi compariva un warning 

 

tutto quello che ti posso dire è che in questa  specifica versione sono

stati fatto dei cambiamenti rispetto alle altre, quindi quel CONSOLE=... è normale 

sono state aggiunte anche delle opzioni nuove: fadein,quiet

e sono stati scoroporati dal pacchetto i vari temi che le precedenti versioni

invece includevano.

Per l'altro errore non so cosa dirti :\ sry

----------

## Luca89

Salve,

Riesumo questo post perchè ho pensato di creare l'ebuild per questo tema in modo da installarlo/disinstallarlo più facilmente.

Eccolo:

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

DESCRIPTION="Gechi theme for splashutils"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.gechi.org"

SRC_URI="http://www.smartart.it/works/gentoo/fbsplash_gechi-theme.tar.bz2"

LICENSE="freedist"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

DEPEND=">=media-gfx/splashutils-0.9.1"

src_install() {

        dodir /etc/splash/gechi

        cp -pR ${WORKDIR}/gechi ${D}/etc/splash

}

```

Come licenza ho messo la stessa che c'era negli altri temi (media-gfx/splash-themes-gentoo e media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd), se l'autore ne volesse una diversa mi avvisi in modo che posso modificare il post  :Wink: 

P.S: Io il pacchetto l'ho messo in media-gfx/splash-themes-gechi

Luca89

----------

## Peach

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Salve,
> 
> Riesumo questo post perchè ho pensato di creare l'ebuild per questo tema in modo da installarlo/disinstallarlo più facilmente.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

grazie luca  :Smile: 

----------

